

GIMP redux, full GEGL ahead - unwind
http://blog.mmiworks.net/2012/01/gimp-full-gegl-ahead.html

======
agumonkey
I they ever implement a fully lazy reactive DAG system ala Houdini, I promise
to never run Photoshop ever again. ever.

